# wireless: setting up wep key and essid on boot?

## le_barbu

hi, my wireless network works when I do a:

```

iwconfig eth1 nick "MY_PC" key open MY_KEY

```

but I'd like to set this up at boot time,

I've read some threads but have not found...

I've found a wiki page wich tells to edit the /etc/conf.d/wireless file and to read the /etc/conf.d/wireless.example file to help for setting up  but I have any of these files.

So, can I set it up in the /etc/conf.d/net file and HOW ?

Thx.

----------

## Earthwings

You can simply create the missing files, just make sure to use a recent version of baselayout. If everything else fails, read the documentation.

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net, you can use it as a reference. eth0 is my ethernet card, eth1 wireless.

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 10"

preferred_aps=( "essid1" "essid2" "essid3" )

blacklist_aps=( "essid4" )

key_essid1="key1 enc open"

key_essid2="key2 enc restricted"

key_essid3="key3 enc open"
```

----------

## le_barbu

Thanks, I'll try today and I let you know.

----------

